# GTA V's take on ecigs



## baksteen8168 (5/12/14)

So I was bored and browsed the internet in GTA V. Found this... 







Gotta love the developers of this game. They literally poke fun at everything in this game.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gizmo (6/12/14)

Lol awesome find that is soo hilarious LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------

